# VIC people only



## kirstys (Mar 5, 2008)

well i think we are the only ones missing 

i am in mill park north of melbourne


----------



## mckellar007 (Mar 5, 2008)

ELTHAM!!!!


i was waiting for some1 to start one for us!!


----------



## dazza294 (Mar 5, 2008)

*vic*

sunny :lol:craigieburn here


----------



## itbites (Mar 5, 2008)

*Yeh melbourne rocks!  *


----------



## kirstys (Mar 5, 2008)

itbites said:


> *Yeh melbourne rocks!  *


 
where abouts are you


----------



## andyscott (Mar 5, 2008)

In Watsonia..... Between Mill Park and Eltham.


----------



## itbites (Mar 5, 2008)

*out in the wild wild west  near Hoppers Crossing*


----------



## venus (Mar 5, 2008)

Vics rock 8)


Im further way out west than you itbites.......up near Woodend lol


----------



## Forensick (Mar 5, 2008)

god you are all so far out!

northcote... like 10min bike ride from the CBD


----------



## itbites (Mar 5, 2008)

*Yeh woodend is way out west alright ..and bloody freezing in winter too!  *


----------



## Chrisreptile (Mar 5, 2008)

Down in Frankston.

Melbourne is awesome lol.


----------



## Ricko (Mar 5, 2008)

Cranbourne over here, anyone know a good rat/mouse supplier in the surrounding suburbs capable of doing decent quantity orders give me a pm in massive need of rats all sizes and adult mice


----------



## bigi (Mar 5, 2008)

Dandy Ranges, high up in the hills


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 5, 2008)

Nunawading/Mitcham my neighbour is in Mitcham so I thought I'd put down both :lol: I often stand in between their house and mine just so I can be in two places at the same time


----------



## jan (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi...l'm in Cranbourne...not a bad spot to be!!
Always thought it was "central" to beaches and country and the city if it turns you on


----------



## jan (Mar 5, 2008)

Hya ChrisReptile...thanks for the mice...they got home ok and one has already had a good litter of pinkies!!


----------



## kirstys (Mar 5, 2008)

Forensick said:


> god you are all so far out!
> 
> northcote... like 10min bike ride from the CBD


 

northcote is a great area i used to work in thornbury now in abbotsofrd for work


----------



## Chrisreptile (Mar 6, 2008)

jan said:


> Hya ChrisReptile...thanks for the mice...they got home ok and one has already had a good litter of pinkies!!



no worries, 

thats good to hear jan,

how many did she have?


----------



## whoguessed40 (Mar 6, 2008)

*yo*

go victoria,, we do have the worst 'turtle' rules but we still have some great species down here. Anyone know anywhere tog et some awesome turtles whilst im on the subject


----------



## Brock Lobster (Mar 6, 2008)

Melton! Yeah, not so many positive things i can say about Melton...


----------



## sassy (Mar 6, 2008)

SE suburbs for me, Baxter.


----------



## Paliadon (Mar 6, 2008)

Seymour, Victoria


----------



## symon (Mar 6, 2008)

heathmont for me or as my friend calls it trendy ringwood


----------



## Lukey47 (Mar 6, 2008)

im in good ol Narre Warren


----------



## froglet (Mar 6, 2008)

Boronia for me


----------



## Hsut77 (Mar 6, 2008)

Brock Lobster said:


> Melton! Yeah, not so many positive things i can say about Melton...



Ballarat here. Did the tree change five years ago from St Kilda.

Come on Brock, Meltons on the way to Ballarat, that's one good thing.


----------



## Dan19 (Mar 6, 2008)

im in eltham north/greensy

and does any know of some good places to buy rats?
cheers


----------



## mckellar007 (Mar 6, 2008)

Dan19 said:


> im in eltham north/greensy
> 
> and does any know of some good places to buy rats?
> cheers


 
diamond creek pet shop is where i usually get mine from


----------



## Dan19 (Mar 6, 2008)

I used to go there, but found that totally reptiles in rosanna are alot cheaper, and have lots of snakes there!


----------



## wizsel (Mar 6, 2008)

mt evelyn here


----------



## major (Mar 6, 2008)

cranbourne nth here


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm the freaky bald guy with snakes in Brighton


----------



## mckellar007 (Mar 6, 2008)

Dan19 said:


> I used to go there, but found that totally reptiles in rosanna are alot cheaper, and have lots of snakes there!


 
haha, that was my next pet shop i was going to mention, im picking up a turtle from there today!! and ive started to breed my own rats/mice etc, so i havent been there in ages!! other then crickets that im now getting in bulk too!


----------



## LJ77 (Mar 6, 2008)

East Ringwood here.


----------



## ishka (Mar 6, 2008)

Way way way out near Shepparton (NE Vic)


----------



## SnakeLover(coastals) (Mar 6, 2008)

diamond creek, australia is the best country in the world because fo vic


----------



## carinacat (Mar 6, 2008)

ballarat. wish there was more reptile lovers down my way


----------



## koubee (Mar 6, 2008)

Narre Warren Sth, it's not too bad a suburb.


----------



## venus (Mar 6, 2008)

itbites said:


> *Yeh woodend is way out west alright ..and bloody freezing in winter too!  *





No, not freezing. But it does snow a little bit.


----------



## millzy555 (Mar 6, 2008)

Essendon, here, close to pretty much everything you could want


----------



## LJ77 (Mar 6, 2008)

millzy555 said:


> Essendon, here, close to pretty much everything you could want



That would be cool living near windy hill.


----------



## andyscott (Mar 6, 2008)

Close to windy hill? you suck! Bloody Essendon supporter... ioi.


----------



## venus (Mar 6, 2008)

millzy555 said:


> Essendon, here, close to pretty much everything you could want




Good old Essendon, used to live there when I was married. Very crowded now though. 

I like the wide open spaces much better.


----------



## KWKW (Mar 6, 2008)

Forensick said:


> god you are all so far out!
> 
> northcote... like 10min bike ride from the CBD


 
IN THE CBD! ... LIKE 0MIN BIKE RIDE! HAHA


----------



## reptalica (Mar 6, 2008)

Greensborough here......

Maybe the local herpers can form their own region group? Anyone interested?


----------



## dragon_tail (Mar 6, 2008)

im in st kilda!!!!
anyone got any B&W's or B&G hatchies/juvies in melbourne??!?!?!?! 

also i have an AWSOME pails super red bredli (18 months 3.3 foot youngin male) mumma was a hypo, and daddy is the super red bredli you might have seen pics of if you know roys stock?! willing to trade him if it helps a deal?


----------



## mckellar007 (Mar 6, 2008)

reptalica said:


> Greensborough here......
> 
> Maybe the local herpers can form their own region group? Anyone interested?


 

yeah im up to give it a try....


----------



## Chappy (Mar 6, 2008)

Altona here!!! Nice and close to Matt at Animal Attractions to!!! :lol::lol:


----------



## thesilverbeast (Mar 6, 2008)

Tullamarine for me. 


20 minutes into the cbd isnt bad!


----------



## snakesrule (Mar 6, 2008)

somewhere near ballarat & daylesford ????


----------



## shlanger (Mar 6, 2008)

Central Vic. Bendigo in fact!


----------



## mightymike (Mar 6, 2008)

Keilor downs represent!! lol


----------



## bredli84 (Mar 6, 2008)

somewhere near snakesrule


----------



## koubee (Mar 6, 2008)

would should arrange a get together or something.


----------



## ytamarin (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm in Blackburn


----------



## kirstys (Mar 6, 2008)

i am in for a get together i think it would be great to meet people of the this site


----------



## Paliadon (Mar 6, 2008)

Now there are 55 posts here, 50 separate ones which means 50 separate Victorians. I have 41 people (some not from Vic) currently in my AFL Tipping Comp I am running, now, I am no rocket scientist, but where are the true believers? AFL is genetic guys, Victorians should jumps at the chance. ;-)

Click the link in my signature to find out how to join and win a Bredli.

Cheers

Kris.


----------



## Doctor08 (Mar 6, 2008)

baysy ftw, i got a couple of b&g Krauss' but i aint selling or trading them i only just got them a little bit ago, there are a few kicking about in melb atm try herptrader, thats where i got mine from


----------



## kirstys (Mar 6, 2008)

Paliadon said:


> Now there are 55 posts here, 50 separate ones which means 50 separate Victorians. I have 41 people (some not from Vic) currently in my AFL Tipping Comp I am running, now, I am no rocket scientist, but where are the true believers? AFL is genetic guys, Victorians should jumps at the chance. ;-)
> 
> Click the link in my signature to find out how to join and win a Bredli.
> 
> ...


 

sorry kris i suck at football but will have a look


----------



## reptile32 (Mar 6, 2008)

Yarra Glen , if you no were that is


----------



## Isis (Mar 6, 2008)

Boomahnoomanah for me............and we follow the real football.....the world game.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Mar 6, 2008)

Point Cook , where the tiger snakes meet u at your door:shock:. Not too far from u Chappy, see u at AA not alcohol but Animal Attraction (Vic Reps)


----------



## ytamarin (Mar 7, 2008)

reptile32 said:


> Yarra Glen , if you no were that is


I grew up in Yarra Glen, if you've been there a while I might know you


----------



## JJS. (Mar 10, 2008)

Aspendale. Right on the beach. Love it.


----------



## Dan123 (Mar 10, 2008)

eltham!


----------



## Jason.G (Mar 10, 2008)

Bendigo, smack in the middle.


----------



## reptalica (Mar 10, 2008)

Nice representation from the Diamond Valley.....I think a get together will ensue in the near future.


----------



## spotted1 (Mar 10, 2008)

i'm in geelong


----------



## thals (Mar 10, 2008)

Greenvale


----------



## paleoherp (Mar 10, 2008)

i am in _crimebourne, _

_sorry i ment cranbourne_


----------



## thesilverbeast (Mar 10, 2008)

pythonrockchik1 said:


> Greenvale




Thats really close to me, which school did you go to?


----------



## Ricko (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey paleo i havent had any trouble around my area in Crnabourne near red rooster almost at high street, what part are you in?


----------



## crush the turtle (Mar 10, 2008)

wantirna souths the place to be


----------



## Ricko (Mar 10, 2008)

Sorry to say Crush but i hated wanny sth. not to say some areas in it are not nice like where i was living i found it to be a dump


----------



## rockroll63 (Mar 10, 2008)

pascoe vale, easy to get to work,


----------



## walty (Mar 10, 2008)

Here in Bittern, on the Mornington Peninsula.


----------



## paleoherp (Mar 10, 2008)

Ricko said:


> Hey paleo i havent had any trouble around my area in Crnabourne near red rooster almost at high street, what part are you in?


G'DAY Ricko, I'm in Cranbourne Nth behind Safeway now but i did most of my growing up in Barkly St down near the Settlement Hotel


----------



## Ricko (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah i moved over here from the Knox area, they did have cheap houses when we bought but its gone up a fair bit now. might have to catch up one day


----------



## paleoherp (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeh no worries Ricko, I noticed that there is a few people on this thred from Cranbourne. It's always good to meet a fellow herp.


----------



## Viridae (Mar 10, 2008)

walty said:


> Here in Bittern, on the Mornington Peninsula.



My rellies live in bittern.

I'm in Rosanna. Very close to totally reptiles.


----------



## AisforAppalled (Mar 11, 2008)

Hawthorn East here! I work in Melton though.

So much travel...


----------



## photogypsy (Mar 11, 2008)

SE Burbs For Us. Give me the mountains!!!!


----------



## SLACkra (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm in Eltham, and the highest quality and best priced rats at the local pet shops is probably at the place on grimshaw st. Though atm i'm spending a good portion of my week in clayton at uni


----------



## thals (Mar 11, 2008)

thesilverbeast said:


> Thats really close to me, which school did you go to?



heya i know  Used to live in Westmeadows about 5years back, even closer too so I know the area quite well..

Went to Gladdy btw


----------



## thesilverbeast (Mar 11, 2008)

Awesome, your myspace says you know leigh, im good mates with his best mate david! 

(went to same school btw)


----------



## mckellar007 (Mar 12, 2008)

SLACkra said:


> I'm in Eltham, and the highest quality and best priced rats at the local pet shops is probably at the place on grimshaw st. Though atm i'm spending a good portion of my week in clayton at uni


 

where on grimshaw st? shop name? ill give it a look


----------



## Dan19 (Mar 12, 2008)

mckellar007 said:


> where on grimshaw st? shop name? ill give it a look


i think he will be talking about greensborough aquariums? they have a fairly nice setup there, how much is it for a fuzzy rat there slackra?


----------



## snakecharma (Mar 12, 2008)

lakes entrance way here 

right near the beach and not far from the snow 

best of both worlds 

cheerz


----------



## mckellar007 (Mar 12, 2008)

snakecharma said:


> lakes entrance way here
> 
> right near the beach and not far from the snow
> 
> ...


 
i was out that way over the weekend, pasted through lakes entrance on the way to marlo!!


----------



## snake_boy (Mar 12, 2008)

I dont live there but my dad does. he is at North Balwyn. I love going there.


----------



## Ducky (Mar 13, 2008)

Frankston oh yeah!!!!


----------



## redline (Mar 13, 2008)

Craigieburn


----------



## mckellar007 (Mar 14, 2008)

im thinking an aps get together kinda thing? in the diamond valley area, anyone interested? if yes, let us no and maybe suggest a venue of sorts, then we can have vote of some description if theres enough interest?


----------



## bredligirl (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi, I'm on the border to vic & nsw. on the vic side. It beats the city anytime." love the country!"
cheers


----------



## Chrisreptile (Mar 14, 2008)

Ducky said:


> Frankston oh yeah!!!!



another frankstoner lol

what part are you in?


----------



## theRAVENv1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Narre Warren! everyone seems to know us for that Corey 'party' loser...lol


----------



## hypertension (Mar 14, 2008)

Reservoir here


----------



## junglepython2 (Mar 14, 2008)

bredligirl said:


> Hi, I'm on the border to vic & nsw. on the vic side. It beats the city anytime." love the country!"
> cheers


 
Same here bredligirl! I'm also on the right side of the river. Where abouts are you?


----------



## dancing_pharaoh (Mar 14, 2008)

*I'm In Coburg!*


----------



## gar1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Dandenong here


----------



## Kathryn_ (Mar 14, 2008)

Carlton here, but going to uni out at La Trobe. Had no idea there was a reptile shop in Rosanna, my parents are out that way.


----------



## jimmymonsta (Mar 23, 2008)

*kew here*

ive just moved here from collingwood... ahhh a place with no needles on the ground...lovely haha


----------



## lexymcf (Mar 23, 2008)

Im in Berwick


----------



## Whitey560 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hillside between Melton and Keilor


----------



## Reptilia (Mar 24, 2008)

Rowville. (The good side of rowville.)


----------



## andyscott (Mar 24, 2008)

Is there a good side of Rowville...lol


----------



## kirstys (Mar 26, 2008)

people under the heading diamond valley get together 
we are arranging a get together for any one in vic
come on the more the better


----------



## koubee (Mar 27, 2008)

i think Narre Warren/Cranbourne/Frankston and surrouding areas should have a get together.
I'm happy to organise one.


----------



## JJS. (Mar 27, 2008)

"i think Narre Warren/Cranbourne/Frankston and surrouding areas should have a get together.
I'm happy to organise one"

Sweet. Sounds good, heaps closer. Ummm where abouts ya reacon?


----------



## Chrisreptile (Mar 27, 2008)

koubee said:


> i think Narre Warren/Cranbourne/Frankston and surrouding areas should have a get together.
> I'm happy to organise one.



I've been waiting for something like this liz


----------



## koubee (Mar 28, 2008)

well give me a few ideas guys, but yeah i can arrange it.
How about a bbq somewhere? Anyone have any good locations?


----------



## rmcneill (May 23, 2008)

I go bettween Williamstown and Werribee, some nights at one other nights at another LOL


----------



## misssullivan (May 23, 2008)

Im from Trawalla. if u dont know where that is :shock:...... about half an hours drive from ballarat, towards adelaide


----------



## yeldarb (May 23, 2008)

well i better speak up, cause i dont see no one else from here, south west vic Portland. Victorias birthplace. surrounded by sea, rivers and forest. wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## hallie (May 23, 2008)

Im kickin it in downtown Westmeadows, 5 mins from Tulla airport..


----------



## baxtor (May 23, 2008)

yeldarb said:


> well i better speak up, cause i dont see no one else from here, south west vic Portland. Victorias birthplace. surrounded by sea, rivers and forest. wouldn't have it any other way.


 
I'm there too


----------



## Dice (May 24, 2008)

Sunbury for me


----------



## buttss66 (May 24, 2008)

geelong for me.


----------



## herpie boy (May 24, 2008)

ferntree gully , at the bottem of mt dandenong. to bloody cold though . in a few years i will probly move up the coast.


----------



## thals (May 24, 2008)

hallie said:


> Im kickin it in downtown Westmeadows, 5 mins from Tulla airport..



haha lived there a few years back, now in greenvale neighbourino 

But yea, I second the whole Melbourne get together thingy, possibly in a nice spot that's easy for most to get to... ideas??


----------



## retrac75 (May 24, 2008)

Wantirna here


----------



## nick_w (May 24, 2008)

Hi! I live in Kew. I think im the only person in my area with a snake. Prove me wrong though...

Im moving in 2 months to work and live in Central Qld in Tieri!


----------



## junglepython2 (May 24, 2008)

Dice said:


> Sunbury for me


 

You poor guy


----------



## krusty (May 24, 2008)

Werribee for me.


----------



## inthegrass (May 24, 2008)

just make sure you all stay in victoria!. we don't want you lowering real estate values else where.
cheers


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (May 24, 2008)

Cockatoo.... up in Mt dandenong about a 50 minute drive from the city


----------



## rmcneill (May 24, 2008)

hi vic ppl, What are decent reptile places around melbourne to buy accesories and that sort of thing if i didnt want to buy online. Thanks


----------



## hallie (May 24, 2008)

I use Australian Reptiles out in Hoppers Crossing. They sell online and in store. Prices arent too bad. Living jungle have a few stores around Melb but are fairly expensive.

Good luck


----------



## junglepython2 (May 24, 2008)

rmcneill said:


> hi vic ppl, What are decent reptile places around melbourne to buy accesories and that sort of thing if i didnt want to buy online. Thanks


 

The Herp shop.


----------



## rmcneill (May 24, 2008)

Thats the one in adeer? have you ever been there? Coz i rang them and he told me it not really a shop and just to order online


----------



## junglepython2 (May 24, 2008)

Yes I used to go there all the time, unless things have changed. It was never really a shop, you couldn't go and browse, but they did offer pick-up of goods.


----------



## rmcneill (May 24, 2008)

Yeah i think thats how it is now, but i wanted to go some where and browse LOL
Sounds stupid. Most pet places have a pissy little reptile sectiopn with ridiculous prices so i dont bother


----------



## junglepython2 (May 24, 2008)

Browse online, the herpshop prices are dramatically cheaper then petshop prices.


----------



## rmcneill (May 24, 2008)

What about amazing amazon, has any one been thier?


----------



## Hobbsy (May 24, 2008)

Hey, I'm new on here. I'm from Werribee also... really, it's not _that _bad . I am yet to own my first snake but will have one very,very soon.


----------



## itbites (May 24, 2008)

*Hobbsy..umm Werribee sux lol I should know I live 5 mins from there (unfortunately) rmcneill amazing amazon is a good place to go lots more reptile stuff also totally reptiles I have heard alot of good things about them pet goods direct out in the wild west aint that bad...or you could try animal oasis :shockbad joke)... *


----------



## Hobbsy (May 24, 2008)

Hello itbites, yeah Werribee continues to get worse and worse unfortunately. We built in a new estate a few years ago and it is reasonably quite... for now.


----------



## rmcneill (May 24, 2008)

im in werribee too! i have been to pet goods its not bad, although thier snake prices are stupid. LOL gotta love werribee, some one set a car on fire on our front lawn about a month ago! made for an interesting sunday night


----------



## itbites (May 24, 2008)

*Yeh sounds like typical Werribee to me  lolz Hehe funny you mention that about the snake prices I sold 3 snakes to them went in the next week to check up on everything and they had priced them at nearly 500% mark up, i thought that was kind of funny..And i'm sure the poor snakes are still sitting there waiting to be sold*


----------



## rmcneill (May 24, 2008)

ohh thats so sad! i go in there a fair bit juat to have a looky, i have prob seen you little babys  What were they?


----------



## rmcneill (May 24, 2008)

We get so many stolen cars dumped or set on fire in our street its crazy!!
And we actually live in a really quite street next to a primary school


----------



## itbites (May 24, 2008)

*2 coastals and a bredli  yeh you prob have seen 'em...thankfully i'm not quite in Werribee and I don't get too much drama out this way *


----------



## kirstys (May 24, 2008)

totally reptiles in rosanna is a great shop and wonderful people


----------



## dazza74 (May 24, 2008)

i live in narre warren and yes amazing amazon is good went there today to buy a new hide for my 6 foot girl and the ones they had were either to big or to small but still a good shop


----------



## jodocast (May 24, 2008)

Im in Langwarrin.
A get together sounds like a great idea!!!


----------



## Ryan93 (May 24, 2008)

Tyers, South east gippsland for me


----------



## Lewnatic (May 24, 2008)

i live in Viewbank, which is right near totally reptiles... and i didn't even know it was there until about a month ago! great place though, went there yesterday to pick up a couple of things. great people, and tons of herps to browse


----------



## dazza74 (May 24, 2008)

sounds great jodocast and have a couple of drinkies


----------



## Freeloader (May 24, 2008)

I am from Melton. Used to be a quiet country town when i moved here in '74. Now it's just a short drive from the CBD to knock over a milk bar or buy some moccasins.


----------



## Freeloader (May 24, 2008)

Don't you hate it when you see an ad for a reptile you like. Then you see "WILL NOT FREIGHT".
Usually ppl from NSW. Should have a database for victorian sellers.


----------



## Ducky (May 24, 2008)

Good old Frankston!!!!! Not as bad as what people make it out to be...


----------



## spilota_variegata (May 24, 2008)

I used to live in the Northern Suburbs (Lalor) and also on the top of Mt. Dandenong for a while. I'd love to be back in Melbourne now (I love the restaurants)


----------



## kirstys (May 24, 2008)

spilota_variegata said:


> I used to live in the Northern Suburbs (Lalor) and also on the top of Mt. Dandenong for a while. I'd love to be back in Melbourne now (I love the restaurants)


 

i grew up in lalor mum and dad live off edgars road


----------



## sarah_m (Jun 9, 2008)

Carrum Downs, 15 mins out of Frankston. Not overly exciting here. Too many cats!


----------



## JJS. (Jun 9, 2008)

Aspendale, suburb next to mordialloc. What schools did near by people go to?


----------



## wicca4life7 (Jun 9, 2008)

Lancefield (way way out of melbourne past sunbury etc...) just moved here from canberra.


----------



## im_gomez (Jun 17, 2008)

sarah_m said:


> Carrum Downs, 15 mins out of Frankston. Not overly exciting here. Too many cats!


 

15 mins? are you walking the distance and timing it? more like 5 mins..


im in sandringham, was in mt.eliza for the past 18 years though (next to frankston)


----------



## koubee (Jun 17, 2008)

dazza74 said:


> sounds great jodocast and have a couple of drinkies



ooo another Narre person. A get together would be great.:lol:


----------



## ambah (Jun 17, 2008)

I made the move from W'bee a couple of years ago, live in Geelong now. I'm actually suprised theres not more Geelong herpers on here? Maybe they just don't want it to be known that they're this far west


----------



## Hobbsy (Jun 18, 2008)

ambah said:


> I made the move from W'bee a couple of years ago, live in Geelong now. I'm actually suprised theres not more Geelong herpers on here? Maybe they just don't want it to be known that they're this far west


 
Nothing wrong with Geelong... I'd move from Werribee to Geelong in a flash if I could


----------



## CassM (Jun 18, 2008)

Thornbury!


----------



## rmcneill (Jun 18, 2008)

id move from werribee to gellong as wel!!!


----------



## aoife (Jun 19, 2008)

Sunbury Here, Been Here Most My Life. Love It For It's Own Special Reasons.


----------



## JJS. (Jun 19, 2008)

Does anyone from here go to the VAAH or VHS?


----------



## snakecharma (Jun 19, 2008)

used to live in Wheelers hill now in lakes entrance still trying to work out why???

good too see more mexicans putting there hands up we all know victoria's where its at lol 

will be pushing myself to get to the next VHS meeting but the 700km round trip is not hugely exciting


----------



## JJS. (Jun 19, 2008)

Both my memberships are about to end. Don't know if ill renew them because i'm moving to southern QLD soon.


----------



## mackah (Jun 19, 2008)

ywah go melbourne!! im from werribee!! get all my stuff from vic reptiles (animal attractions)


----------



## junglepython2 (Jun 19, 2008)

aoife said:


> Sunbury Here, Been Here Most My Life. Love It For It's Own Special Reasons.


 
Please don't say cos of the attic


----------



## aoife (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't think so, i'm not a "clubber" myself, i'd rather go to the pub. Woohoo, 4hrs till beer o'clock!!


----------



## junglepython2 (Jun 19, 2008)

aoife said:


> I don't think so, i'm not a "clubber" myself, i'd rather go to the pub. Woohoo, 4hrs till beer o'clock!!


 

Haha well that's ok then!


----------



## rmcneill (Jun 19, 2008)

Im assuming the attic must be like volt in werribee LOL any werribee ppl will no its pretty feral


----------



## antaresia_boy (Jun 19, 2008)

woo, hurstbridge and rosanna here.


----------



## Hobbsy (Jun 19, 2008)

rmcneill said:


> Im assuming the attic must be like volt in werribee LOL any werribee ppl will no its pretty feral


 
Hahaha... Last time I went to Volt, it was just like a High School reunion... one or two people I was glad to see and a heap of others I'd rather not  That would have to be at least 10 years ago :shock: Oh, Im getting old...


----------



## rmcneill (Jun 19, 2008)

haha i went to the volt once...and i think about 15 drunk fool grabed my bum in about 3mins....so i left, never to go back! When we go to the movies at the plaza they have the add for volt with pictures of all these smashed people, its soo funny!


----------



## ithloss74 (Jun 19, 2008)

Hehehe awesome....Hoppers Crossing here...got 2 jungles and 2 cape yorks


----------



## BlindSnake (Jun 19, 2008)

itbites said:


> *Yeh woodend is way out west alright ..and bloody freezing in winter too!  *


 
Dont forget the Lesbian capital of VIC, Rossi boots and woolen knitted beanies as far as the eye can see.


----------



## omg_ebtl (Jun 21, 2008)

I Live In Melbourne As Well


----------



## gregcranston (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm in Reservoir.


----------



## Stevo (Jul 3, 2008)

i live in hope of moving out of victoria but my solicitor says stay put


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 3, 2008)

Stevo said:


> i live in hope of moving out of victoria but my solicitor says stay put



Are you still here??  hehe


----------



## Stevo (Jul 3, 2008)

moosenoose said:


> Are you still here??  hehe



luke we can both break out of here and i wont tell your wife


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 3, 2008)

You bring the alcohol, I'll supply the car  (actually if you still have the Gen3 it might be best to reverse those roles hehe)


----------



## Stevo (Jul 3, 2008)

I have a monaro now (6 litre) so im driving


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice....8) ....I've ended up losing 2 more cylinders! Down to 4 now


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jul 6, 2008)

Go the vics


----------



## rmcneill (Jul 6, 2008)

where are you in west cracks?


----------

